# Please remove cat before flight



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

Go to YouTube and type in "remove cat before flight".
And don't panic, no harm comes to the cat at all and it all ends well.  (Or I would never suggest that anyone watch it!)
That cat has had an experience very few if any cats have ever had. Wonder what he or she thinks about it.


----------



## MistWolf (Mar 30, 2005)

One lap around the pattern


----------

